# Postcards from the Gas (petrol) Station



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

Post your Phaeton Gas Refills! (if you dare)
_(I know our European peeps thinks we Americans whine too much, about our gas...but still)_
Date: 5/22/2008
Type (Gas/Petrol or Diesel): Gas
Price: $4.10/Gallon (at Costco, Sunnyvale CA)
Refill total cost: $77.78
Gallon Count: 18.83


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Postcards from the Gas (petrol) Station (ciscokidinsf)*

I don't need to fill the tank for a while, but at the present time for standard diesel, if I put in 80 litres, this will cost about USD 191.
I'm sure someone can beat this as diesel tends to be cheaper in London.
In any case, tomorrow the 191 will be about 195 and next Tuesday about 200.


----------



## Stinky999 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Postcards from the Gas (adamkodish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adamkodish* »_I don't need to fill the tank for a while, but at the present time for standard diesel, if I put in 80 litres, this will cost about USD 191.
I'm sure someone can beat this as diesel tends to be cheaper in London.
In any case, tomorrow the 191 will be about 195 and next Tuesday about 200.

Uh, I guess that does kind of put things in perspective a bit.


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Postcards from the Gas (Stinky999)*

According to the Swiss TCS fuel price survey, Norway is more expensive than UK for diesel. 
If I was looking to buy a Phaeton now, I'd probably get a V8 or a W12 rather than a diesel, given my low mileage.
To better compare the price of a tank of fuel, we might want to measure it in terms of the equivalent number of Big Macs in our local marketplaces.


_Modified by adamkodish at 10:21 PM 5-22-2008_


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Nothing like a bit of burgernomics...


----------



## mattsimis (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Postcards from the Gas (adamkodish)*

Yep, I would seriously consider a W12 over the V10 if I had to make the choice again, here and now. I would probably run the W12 on Ethanol (E85) with a convertor or 50:50 with regular fuel.
Its simply maddening whats happening on diesel prices. 
At todays Irish prices:
Diesel @ €1.40 a litre = €125 a tank ($196)
Petrol @ 1.30 a litre = €117 a tank ($184)



_Modified by mattsimis at 11:33 PM 5-22-2008_


----------



## bobm (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Postcards from the Gas (mattsimis)*











_Modified by bobm at 12:46 AM 5-23-2008_


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Burgernomics is bad....its for people that wear their hats back-to-front and generate tyre smoke without going anywhere......we should use espressonomics.
The base unit of price is a single shot of Starbucks espresso, aka a 'buzz'.
In light of this, I can restate my 80 litres of regular diesel as costing 69 buzzes.

_Quote, originally posted by *Prince Ludwig* »_Nothing like a bit of burgernomics...


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

I'd forgotten just how expensive Starbuck's diarrhoea water is!


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

I couldnt quite sqeeze in £100 but at todays exchange rate thats *$197 US *.
and it will all be gone by tomorrow







Here's the till receipt










_Modified by stevieB at 10:48 AM 5-25-2008_


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (stevieB)*

Well, if anyone ever needed proof that a W12 is not the ideal engine for a city car, here it is. Note that 45 litres is exactly half a tankful (all Phaetons have a 90 litre fuel tank capacity).
I live on an island, thus the price of the fuel includes what probably amounts to about a 5% transportation premium to ship the stuff by barge to the island.
Michael
*W12 Fuel Economy*
figures in the left and center column are miles per Imperial gallon.


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: Postcards from the Gas (petrol) Station (ciscokidinsf)*

Oh my goodness! Thanks god for our oil prices…
Here the price of our unleaded petrol:
Premium 91 RON: 60 files/Liter
Super 95 RON: 65 f/L
Ultra-Super 98 RON: 90 f/L 
I will not convert this to USD or GBP but convert the full tank !

I fill my phaeton with 98 RON unleaded fuel which costs me around 7 KD (7000 files) = 26 USD or 15 GBP approx. with average fuel consumption of around 15 L/100km and 600km tank range.
My S2000 (98 RON) : 3.5 KD = approx. 13 USD or 8 GBP with ave. 10L/100km and 380km range.
My Bora/Jetta (95 RON) : 3.5 KD, with average 11L/100km and 500km tank range.

Again, we thank our gad for this price.
Note: we don’t have diesel passenger cars in Kuwait, all the diesel is used for public transportation and heavy duty trucks and pickups. Only one type of diesel available on limited numbers of fuel stations.


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.dailysquib.co.uk/?c=117&a=1340
funny but sadly true


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Postcards from the Gas (Kuwaity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kuwaity* »_I fill my phaeton with 98 RON unleaded fuel which costs me around 7 KD (7000 files) = 26 USD or 15 GBP approx.

I was an expat to Venezuela for a year. Used to fill up a tank for about $1.50.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Postcards from the Gas (Itzmann)*

In Libya, even today, water is more expensive than gasoline. Gasoline costs 5¢ a litre (about $4 US to fill a Phaeton) - drinking water, even in bulk, is much more expensive.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Postcards from the Gas (petrol) Station (ciscokidinsf)*









Regards,
Brent


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: Postcards from the Gas (W126C)*

Cute, but the oil companies have relatively little to do with the price of oil right now. Increased demand from China, India, and others in competition with the U.S.'s demand for oil plus the dramatic fall in the value of the U.S. Dollar's purchasing power are at play here. Congress making those oil executives speak to them recently was the biggest bunch of crock I've ever seen. Congress is more of the problem -- spend, spend, spend, borrow, borrow, borrow, print, print, print, devalue, devalue, devalue, ad nausea -- than any oil company and their executives are. People are just making the oil companies out to be the scapegoats for what are symptoms of the USA slowly losing ground on its leadership position around the world. The USA still dominates, sure, but others are gaining and/or losing faith in our leadership, especially where our currency is concerned.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Postcards from the Gas (W126C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W126C* »_








Regards,
Brent

This is absurd.
90% of the world's oil is controlled by state-owned oil companies such as Statoil, PEMEX, PEDEVESA, Petrobras, Petronas, Saudi Aramco, etc.
http://www.economist.com/opini...76986
The largest U.S. oil company, Exxon, is company #14 by size of oil reserves. Saudi Aramco is 10 times larger.
http://www.economist.com/busin...SDPDT
The companies in your graphic are merely distributors. They don't make anyone assume any position. They are forced to purchase most of their oil from the foreign, state-owned companies, because U.S. law prohibits U.S. companies from extracting (and often even exploring) oil from the entire U.S. Pacific Coast, the entire U.S. Atlantic Coast, the whole Eastern Gulf of Mexico -Florida-, and from many land-based areas.


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: Postcards from the Gas (Itzmann)*

Yea, in Kuwait it is still cheaper than water but not the cheapest in the world. In Saudi Arabia it is cheaper than Kuwait and I heard someone says it is much much cheaper in Iran.
Any ways our Perlman want it to be cheaper but the government don’t want, they think it will increase the traffic in Kuwait, which is already dense, since the most usable transportation in Kuwait is the passenger cars.
I Remember the fuel price in India, it was around $1 per liter. It is quite high compared to their income.
Ahmad.


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

_Quote »_Cute, but the oil companies have relatively little to do with the price of oil right now.

True, but they're always very quick to pass oil price rises on to the consumer at the pump but surprisingly slow when it comes to price drops.
The UK government at the moment is absolutely outrageous - they keep putting more tax on fuel even though the Treasury is getting a massive windfall on the increased duty on Brent crude.


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Can't find the receipt but I did manage 84 litres at 130p/litre on the M1 the other week.
Only £110 ($220). By the time I had a sandwich and a coffee etc I had racked up £120 bill.








Dave


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

*Closer to the $100 a Tankful in NA*

Date: 6/09/2008
Type (Gas/Petrol or Diesel): Gas
Price: $4.56/Gallon (at 76, Sunnyvale CA)
Refill total cost: $93.32
Gallon Count: 20.42
I predict the next tank will be the $100 one







Who will be the one to post the first $100 tank in the continental US (Alaska, Hawaii and Puerto Rico don't count... they are already there)








Time to dust off my other beloved, a 1993 Mitsubishi 3000GT SL(V6, single turbo, a measly 220HP) but a more reasonable average 22 MPG. Problem is, No A/C! and the temp today was a balmy 96 degrees today.


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Postcards from the Gas (adamkodish)*

75% of the 191 total cost is tax.. ????


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Closer to the $100 a Tankful in NA (ciscokidinsf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ciscokidinsf* »_Who will be the one to post the first $100 tank in the continental US... 

I've had several $100 fill-ups in Canada (Vancouver Island) this year. Not the US, but close enough, and the currency is more or less par with the US$.
Michael


----------



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Closer to the $100 a Tankful in NA (PanEuropean)*

My local gas stations won't let credit/debit card sales go over $75.00. You have to close the pump and then handle the rest like a separate transaction. I am up to $80+ this way (but Colorado has cheap gas).
Patrick


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Postcards from the Gas (GS340)*

Due to the rise in the price of oil, the taxation element part of diesel in the UK is now only 55% and unleaded (95) is 59%.
Some drivers are so happy about this they are throwing street parties that involve driving very slowly along all lanes of some major roads.

_Quote, originally posted by *GS340* »_75% of the 191 total cost is tax.. ????


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Closer to the $100 a Tankful in NA (paddyh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paddyh* »_My local gas stations won't let credit/debit card sales go over $75.00. You have to close the pump and then handle the rest like a separate transaction

I have Speedpass from Exxon Mobil. With it, there is no $75 limit. Speedpass is a free service that charges my regular American Express credit card with which I get 5% cash back.
If I don't use Speedpass, the same credit card only lets me do $75 per transaction at gas stations.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Closer to the $100 a Tankful in NA (Itzmann)*

5% cash back? Wow, that sounds kind of high for a rebate, especially for a fungible commodity such as fuel.


----------



## SVESSA (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Closer to the $100 a Tankful in NA (ciscokidinsf)*

Hey guys,
Premium at the station I go to went up 20 cents in last 24 hrs. Up to $4.87.9


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Closer to the $100 a Tankful in NA (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_5% cash back? Wow, that sounds kind of high for a rebate, especially for a fungible commodity such as fuel.

American Express Simply Cash "Business" Credit Card can be your 5% friend. We charge all of our gas and wireless to this card, which does not have an annual fee.
For "business" on the card application we put "sole proprietorship" and "W Associates" (for "wife associates", as my wife once did a consulting project).








https://www201.americanexpress...ct=75


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Closer to the $100 a Tankful in NA (SVESSA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SVESSA* »_Hey guys,
Premium at the station I go to went up 20 cents in last 24 hrs. Up to $4.87.9 

Nice. I was out of town last week for a few days and noticed a $0.40 hike when I returned. Does a 10% increase in just two day seem a little extreme to anyone??


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Closer to the $100 a Tankful in NA (OEMpl.us)*

Last I heard gasoline in Venezuela was selling for 12 cents a gallon.
Our oil companies haven't built a new refinery in over 20 years so even if they drilled for new reserves they don't have the capacity to refine it.
I don't want this post to start getting political (as most things really are) so I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## culverwood (May 20, 2005)

£116.50 today. There is a tanker driver strike possible next week so the petrol (gas) stations are hiking their prices to catch us.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Closer to the $100 a Tankful in NA (murphybaileysam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *murphybaileysam* »_Our oil companies haven't built a new refinery in over 20 years

Arizona Clean Fuels Refinery has been trying to build a refinery since 1998. From a 2005 news report:
_To get an idea of what it takes to build a new refinery, one can look at Arizona Clean Fuels Yuma. This company has been trying to build a new refinery for six years, and not a single shovel of dirt has moved. The company is still fighting its way through city, county, state, and federal permit procedures. *Between various levels of government, environmental organizations, and community groups, there are seemingly endless obstacles before construction can begin*. Even if the stars align, Arizona Clean Fuels Yuma will not be running until the end of the decade.
Arizona, which has no refineries, is acutely aware of their dependence on fuel from California and Texas._
http://www.fool.com/investing/....aspx

They've had to fight:
- 1998-2005: After 7 years of permit work in Mobile, AZ, the State decided it was too close to Phoenix, nixed the project
http://www.tucsoncitizen.com/d...3.php
- 2005-2008: After 3 yers of permit work in Yuma County, AZ, uncertainty caused by a lawsuit by the Quechan Indian Tribe nixed the project at a new location
- 2008 and onwards: The project has been moved to another area in AZ

The U.S. has succeeded in paralyzing its domestic oil industry. Enjoy the resulting oil prices!










_Modified by Itzmann at 9:53 AM 6-11-2008_


----------



## bobm (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Closer to the $100 a Tankful in NA (Itzmann)*

How hard can it be, I converted my espresso machine:


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Up in Edinburgh:








The journey up was made considerably more annoying by roadworks on the M1 with the average speed cameras of Beelzebub. The only consolation was that at 50mph the Phaeton does about 41mpg...
I also found something that might just win in a drinking game with a Phaeton:


----------



## mickt (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Los Angeles 06/29/08


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (mickt)*

San Jose CA - Chevron - $4.75/Gal (dropped two cents from last night!)


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

100 dollars....i wish


----------



## SVESSA (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (VWGlf00GL)*

Hey Guys,
Paid $4.89.9 Friday morn.Has been at that price for about 10 days now.
Central Coast Calif.
Scott


----------



## gregraq (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Oil Companies don't set gasoline prices either. Since gasoline is a commodity, it's price is determined by market exchanges such as NYMEX. Anyone can go to NYMEX.com and see what the wholesale price of gasoline is. The producer/seller of the gasoline is a price taker.


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (gregraq)*

San Jose CA - Chevron - $4.69/Gal











_Modified by VWGlf00GL at 11:03 PM 7-11-2008_


----------

